# Orient Pvd06002 Diver Watch



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

One of those watches is on the way to me from the States.

Can't wait to get my hands on it.

I bought the watch because of its looks.

Nice divers watch with solar cells so you don't need a battery.

Also with a few hours charge it should run for 4000 hrs.

At least that's what they say.

Basically just want to find out if those watches are any good or I should not expect anything from them?

I'd post some pictures - from my computer - but I don't know how to do it?

- Insert Image button wants me to put in a complete URL .....

- but How can I put my saved photos up from my own computer???

I could not figured that out yet, please help me!!!

Thanks guys...

Jan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jan sounds like a good reason to buy a watch if you like it







as for posting pictures you need a website that will let you host pictures.

Clink on this link it has loads of usefull information that should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Jan sounds like a good reason to buy a watch if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Jan sounds like a good reason to buy a watch if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad you got it sorted, looks like a nice watch and I hope it arrives soon 

Oh by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

What size are these Jan?


----------



## medvetalp (May 16, 2006)

julian said:


> What size are these Jan?


Hi Julian,

Unfortunately I have no idea yet.I bought the watch from eBay.com just because I liked its looks.

The seller posted it to me on the 23rd.

I should have it shortly and then i can tell you more about size,weight etc......


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice looking watch, if a bit bling for my tastes









Keep us posted on how well it works.

Matt


----------

